# VapeCon 2015 - We are ready!!!!



## Stroodlepuff (27/5/15)

We are so excited to see you all at VapeCon 2015!!!


Stock is packed and we are ready to go

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Nooby (27/5/15)

Wow wow wow! Exciting times ahead. Best of luck to all our Vendors


----------



## Raslin (27/5/15)

Can we still pick up tickets at the store?

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/5/15)

Raslin said:


> Can we still pick up tickets at the store?
> 
> Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80



Yes @Raslin we have a few left


----------



## Raslin (27/5/15)

Cool. I will try to pop in tomorrow 

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (27/5/15)

Raslin said:


> Cool. I will try to pop in tomorrow
> 
> Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80



Leaving it to the last minute I see


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/5/15)

free3dom said:


> Leaving it to the last minute I see


Lol have had no time up until today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (27/5/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol have had no time up until today



I was actually referring to @Raslin not having bought a ticket yet 

You guys seem to be prepared well in advance - from a vendor point-of-view 

The excitement is getting the better of us all right now - I've already begun my own "prep"


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/5/15)

free3dom said:


> I was actually referring to @Raslin not having bought a ticket yet
> 
> You guys seem to be prepared well in advance - from a vendor point-of-view
> 
> The excitement is getting the better of us all right now - I've already begun my own "prep"


Lol whoops

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raslin (28/5/15)

free3dom said:


> Leaving it to the last minute I see


@free3dom had too, with the new grandchild around there was a chance of wasting tickets if she was still in icu. But she's home and doing great. 

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (28/5/15)

Raslin said:


> @free3dom had too, with the new grandchild around there was a chance of wasting tickets if she was still in icu. But she's home and doing great.
> 
> Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80



Hehe, just teasing 

But that's great news, and glad we'll see you there


----------



## MunG (28/5/15)

Cant wait to see you guys There ! 

Make sure you have enough Cream Soda Flavour !!!!

Hahaha !


----------

